# PR and TAFE



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

Can some one help with this information. ?I wanted to know if I can do my diploma with government funding when holding subclass 801.?


----------



## Cindyxx (Sep 7, 2014)

I suppose you refer to HECS/HELP. If my assumption is right, then the answer to your question would be no. You're only eligible to enroll in HECS if you're an Australian citizen


----------



## arshiyam (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi, yes you can study in Australia but you cannot get access to government funding.


----------

